# Tshirt experience? relabeling



## Destructive (Jul 25, 2006)

My buddy and I are in the process of deisgning some shirts/sweatshirts/hats, etc. As far as the shirts and sweatshirts go, we figured the easiest way is to have our designs printed on typical brandname clothing, hanes, etc. If our designs are popular and sell, how do we get our own tags sewn into the shirts? Is there a legal process in which the manufacturers tags are removed and ours are added? Do we send out our finished products and have them retagged? Is there a company that makes custom tags? Any info., would be fantastic. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Tshirt experience?*



> f our designs are popular and sell, how do we get our own tags sewn into the shirts?


You would get labels made and either have a printer relabel the Hanes (or other brand blanks) or maybe a seamstress or someone you know handy with a sewing machine.



> Is there a legal process in which the manufacturers tags are removed and ours are added?


You have to keep the company of origin and a few other details. If you search the forums for relabeling or relabel, you'll find tons of information on this topic 



> Do we send out our finished products and have them retagged?


You could. There are probably companies that do just that.



> Is there a company that makes custom tags?


There are lots of companies that do this. We even have a forum sponsor that does  In addition to ClothingLabels4U, there is luckylabel, djslabels, and many other companies (those are just the ones I remember forum members using).


----------

